# Corsair H70 Lebensdauer



## chillerman (6. Juli 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mir 2011 die Corsair H70 Kompaktwasserkühlung gekauft. Seit dem hat sie mir beste Dienste erwiesen und läuft auch eigentlich noch passable. 

Nachdem ich mir jetzt aber einen neuen Rechner zugelegt habe und dort die H70 nicht mehr beötigte liegt die natürlich nur im Weg.

Ich würde sie am liebsten an einen Freund verschenken. Allerdings wollte ich hier vorher mal fragen, ob vlt jemand die Lebensdauer kennt. Sollte eine  7 Jahre alte kompakte Wasserkühlung, ohne Möglichkeit des Kühlmittel Tauschs, weiterbetrieben werden oder lieber entsorgt werden?

Ungern würde ich sie verschenken, wenn der Kühler an besten gar nicht mehr betrieben werden sollte auf Grund des Alters.

Besten Dank euch im Voraus.


----------



## Abductee (6. Juli 2018)

Bei dem Alter würd ich die nur noch bei einem System weiterverwenden wo ein Ausfall nicht weiter tragisch ist.
CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)


----------



## Bandicoot (6. Juli 2018)

Ich hab die H50 und die H70 noch im Betrieb, gekauft fast am Erscheinungstag, bis jetzt unverwüstlich und schon in Zock 3 PC's verbaut gehabt. 
Zur Zeit laufen beide in Arbeit PC's, andere Lüfter mussten aber drauf. Die Pumpe ist still und der Radiator dicht!

Würd ich nutzen bis sie den Geist aufgibt, wenn die Kühlleistung fürs gedachte reicht!


----------



## drstoecker (6. Juli 2018)

Es kommt auch drauf an wieviel die gelaufen hat, solange die Pumpe noch normal läuft und die temps stimmen sollte es keine Probleme geben.
generell ist immer ein Blick auf die temps empfehlenswert, egal welche Kühlung zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## INU.ID (6. Juli 2018)

chillerman schrieb:


> ...ohne Möglichkeit des Kühlmittel Tauschs


Klar kannst du das Kühlmittel tauschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich würde die H70 "überholen". 1-2 Meter 6mm (bei meiner H100 sind es 6mm) Schlauch (Obi 2-3€) und (wenngleich auch nicht zwingend nötig, aber zu empfehlen) einen Ausgleichsbehälter (ebay ab 5€) kaufen, den vorhandenen schwarzen Schlauch entfernen, die Kupferplatte vom Kühler abschrauben, die Platte so gut es geht säubern (siehe zb. oben verlinkten Thread von mir), das alte Kühlmittel auslaufen lassen, Kupferplatte wieder montieren, Ausgleichsbehälter, Kühlblock und Radi verschlauchen, neues Kühlmittel einfüllen (destilliertes Wasser mit Zusatz, oder PKW-Kühlmittel), neue Paste drauf, Testlauf und fertig.

Neu 200 ml Acryl Wassertank Kuehler Wasserkuehlung Kuehler PC CPU Wasserblo V1N4  | eBay

Die WaKü entsorgen obwohl sie noch "tadellos" funktioniert wollte ich auch nicht. Aber nach so vielen Jahren kann man sich auch mal 1-2 Stunden Zeit nehmen, und das gute Stück säubern/überholen/upgraden. Gerade der Kühlblock für die CPU ist eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht (wenn der von der H70 dem von der H100 ähnelt).

Durchspülen sollte man den Alu-Radiator übrigens nur mit Wasser. Jede Ablagerung innen auf dem Aluminium ist hier nur zu begrüßen, da sie das Wasser des Kreislaufs vom Aluminium fern hält (weil Kupfer-Kühler und Alu-Radi = eigentlich nix gut).

Corsair H70 modding@YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J88Dm389KvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

